# Category Options required for Best Aire / Stellplatz etc ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I need options for the Best Continental stopover award for the forthcoming MHF Awards, please post your favourite stopovers below and i will choose from these for the categories that members can vote on.

Please ensure that any you enter have been entered into the MHF Campsite database so others can view detailed info on them


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Baume Les Dames
Duilhac Peyrepertuse
Honfleur

I'll think of some more I am sure


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Aires at Piriac sur Mer and Narbonne Plage both in France (of course) :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Honfleur


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Steinhausen Stellplatz - if you ever stop there, you really really must see the Church it is fantastic....for a tiny village it is unbelievable...

Carol


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Aire at Cleres.
Stellplatz at Fussen
Brugge Aire

I would also like to repeat my suggestion from the campsite suggestions thread:

I do hope all the recommended Aire/Stellplatz etc. have been entered into the MHF Campsite database.

Personally I think that only ones that are in the database should be considered for entry in this category, if they are worth considering as the "Best" they should have been entered so we all know about them :roll:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Les Eyzies-de-tayac


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire you go*

Cavaliere Var France

What it lacks in Services is more than made up for in location










Trev


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

am with teemyob on this one, was 15 euros tho but worth every penny


----------



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

St Valery en Caux (always on the way out)
Le Touquet Marina (always on the way back)

Not really Aires, but allowed to stay overnight:
Mont St Michel (the car park)
Dune de Pilat (again the car park)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Aires;
Beaugency
Broglie
Montgenevre

Stellplatze;
Bacharrach
Unterkirnach
Quedlinburg (Schlossparkplatz)

Sosta;
Cannobio
Pisa

Pete

Late edit for spelling mistakes


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oh, and Calais. Love it or hate it, it signals the start and finish of many folks holidays.

Pete


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Absolutely no doubt about it. The Stellplatz at Fussen.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Le Touquet
Bourg st Maurice


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

France Aires:

Baume les Dames

Mortagne sur Gironde

Duillac Perypertuse

Gastes


Italy Aree de Sosta:

Canobio


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Aires:-

Forges Les Eaux

Le Crotoy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Favourite aires*

Castanet,Averon,very quiet.
Mortagne-sur-Gironde,Charente Maritime,good restaurants
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Favourite Aires*

Sorry in my haste to post I forgot Palavas-les-Flots, for its atmosphere and convenience to one of the nicest Med towns(IMHO)
curlyboy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Penny*



paulkenny9 said:


> am with teemyob on this one, was 15 euros tho but worth every penny


Worth every penny. Should I ever save enough, I would buy a villa there with a sea view over to Isles D'or without hesitation. Move there and probably never come back to the Uk other than visits.

However, with a reasonable sized villa starting at €650,000.00 I think I will have to enjoy the Aire instead.

Now then, cosmic ordering......off to Google!

Trev. :roll:

PS
The sea was like a mill pond the other day mild sunny 17C. Today has been a little different with a little storm. There are some Motorhomers in an RV parked up at St. Claire now on the webcam, know them?

>>>Webcam Storm (Historic)<<<
>>>Webcam RV on Beach<<<


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Calais*

Le Touquet is handy too!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Le Touquet 
Cleres
Baume les Daume



Stellplatz
Piesport


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

LA MAILLERAYE-SUR-SEINE. NORMANDY.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Vaulettes sur mer


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*aire*

Charmes - beautiful spot!

Sundial


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

France:

Aire de Camping-Car du Mont Saint-Michel ( NOT the end of the causeway one)

Rue de la Port aire at Aigues-Mortes

Charmes

G


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

3 aires in Fussen as very least! One nearest Aldi is best.

Wank (www.alpencamp-gap.de) is excellent


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Stellplatz - Ensch

Doug


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The aire at

Nieuil L'Espoir (Dept 86) (ID:2073)

a few miles south of Poitiers


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

For me the Aire at Goncourt
M


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Germany..Dinkelsbuhl and Rothenburg am Tauber for interest and history.

Schieder Schwalenburg when with grand children

Bacharach ....well its like being in a German train set!!!

In France... Le Touquet Hippodrome.

Ron


----------

